# 1842 - Am I in the ballpark?



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Just picked up my first batch of 1842. Messed around a bit with pseudo and straight. I have a 37" draw and I'm shooting 3/8 steel and 1/2" marbles. I seemed to have settled on straight with an 8" active length. It's not maxed out but there's not a huge amount of extra pull left. I could probably go down to 7.5 or 7 inch, but they seem to be sending ammo downrange with some heat behind them at 8". Your thoughts much appreciated.

I also have some 1632 on the way and was thinking about shooting looped at around 7" active (same ammo and draw). That sound about right? Thanks!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

1842 could be a little heavy for marbles. But works great for 9.5mm steel.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's input. I have not crossed that bridge to tube town yet.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Wreck-it said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's input. I have not crossed that bridge to tube town yet.


I'm really liking the 1842. Today I bought a bunch of 550 paracord and all frames are getting tabs!


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

i would use looped 2040 for your ammo. many guys on here psuedo taper them as well. there is a ton of data(see topic testing chinese tubes). there is an incredible amnt of speed available from psuedo tapers, but band life is significantly shorter in my experience. the main thing with tubes is to stretch them till they stop. i really like carrying an extra looped tube setup in my pocket, ready to be just snapped right into the frame. tubes are awesome, and better than flats in about every way, except speed


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

as an aside, lately my dollar store bags of marbles have a lot of 1/2" in with the 5/8".
there is a big enough weight difference that they dont really like the same amnt of rubber. it just so happens that looped 2040 is, for me,perfect for 1/2" glass, amd looped 1842 is perfect for 5/8", so i just pop the proper set into my frame for whatever i have a pocketful of


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like 1842 also 1632 are also fun in looped tubes


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Some 2040 should be arriving on Saturday. Along with some Simple Shot medium dipped latex. 1632 on the slow boat but getting close.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

I've only shot 1842 looped tubes since crossing the bridge from wrist rockets and have found 3/8" steel to be a touch light. With about a 32" draw and just under 5.5x elongation I can throw 7/16" steel a smidge under 200 fps but 3/8" steel isn't much faster, especially considering the almost 30 grain weight difference. Plus I get frequent hand slaps with the smaller ammo. Never tried straight with those tubes so I can't offer a direct comparison but figured I'd chime in since you were asking about 1842, and looped band sets are super easy to make and still last forever


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> I've only shot 1842 looped tubes since crossing the bridge from wrist rockets and have found 3/8" steel to be a touch light. With about a 32" draw and just under 5.5x elongation I can throw 7/16" steel a smidge under 200 fps but 3/8" steel isn't much faster, especially considering the almost 30 grain weight difference. Plus I get frequent hand slaps with the smaller ammo. Never tried straight with those tubes so I can't offer a direct comparison but figured I'd chime in since you were asking about 1842, and looped band sets are super easy to make and still last forever


Any chance you can put up a pic of your looped tube setup? There are several ways to put them on and just curious how you are doing it, since you are getting good band life. Thanks.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm not by my slingshot right now but it's a pretty standard looped setup on a Simpleshot Torque, tube ends pulled through the hole on the end of the pouch and tied with cotton butcher twine. I'll post a picture later this evening


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> I'm not by my slingshot right now but it's a pretty standard looped setup on a Simpleshot Torque, tube ends pulled through the hole on the end of the pouch and tied with cotton butcher twine. I'll post a picture later this evening


Got it. No need for pics. Thanks.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Loops are good, but I like to shoot light. 1842 or 1632 straights on Roma tabs...8mm (5/16") steel.

Just easier to make sets with my SAK and a bit crystal string ( and a bit of cotton twine to aid my wrap N tucks).


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

some loops are even backwards ...i use only 1632 or 1745 cuffs instead of ties


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

finding in weather over 90° that looped 2040 is plleeenty for 5/8 marbles


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I like 1842 for 5/8 marbles 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Double checked my draw and active length since I just put on some fresh tubes, I'm a hair over 5x elongation and sending 106gr steel at a consistent 195 fps, 7/16" 86.something grain was an average of 208 fps


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Double 1842 is my main go to. I use two singles per side as opposed to loops and attach them in an against the tie configuration. My main ammo is 44 lead balls and 3/8 hex nuts. Been shooting this band / ammo combination for a long time and am happy with it. Wide tapered flats are a little faster, but this set up is plenty fast and powerful, easy to make, and lasts way longer than anything else I've ever tried.


----------

